# Do 335 - An Unusual Camo



## Pisis (Sep 29, 2006)

Can you help me identify this Do 335? Concerning that there was only a few (around 90) _Pfeils _ built, could this may be a phantasized camo?







Thanks for helping!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 29, 2006)

I've never seen that cammo pattern where the tiger stripe didn't end with Dark Green/Medium Green on top and fade into stippling as it worked down towards the typical blue-grey on the bottom.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 29, 2006)

I dont think the nosecones are correctly colored either...


----------



## Erich (Sep 29, 2006)

Pisis it is total bogus ! it would of been overall dark greens with RLM 76 undersides which would of been light grey with a touch of blue. the props are dark black-green not this funny white/red. the Welle pattern or sphagetti camo shown is not true


----------



## Pisis (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes, I thought it is a fake... thanks for the help.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2006)

Though it is fake, it still looks pretty cool though.


----------



## Henk (Oct 6, 2006)

I would like to know what happend to all the Do-335's after the war, I know that there are some in museums, but still did they all survive?


----------



## Baron von Blutwurst (Oct 6, 2006)

I might have to make an IL-2 skin of that scheme anyways..Thats an entirely foreign profile to me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2006)

Henk said:


> I would like to know what happend to all the Do-335's after the war, I know that there are some in museums, but still did they all survive?



I know of one that belongs to the Deutsches Museum here in Munich, Germany but it is on loan to the National Air and Space Museum in Washington DC right now, even though it was not on display when I visited last time.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Oct 8, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I know of one that belongs to the Deutsches Museum here in Munich, Germany but it is on loan to the National Air and Space Museum in Washington DC right now, even though it was not on display when I visited last time.


The aircraft is not on loan to the NASM... it's part of their collection. After its restoration by Dornier in 1975 the aircraft was loaned to the DM until returned to the USA in 1986. It is currently displayed at the NASM's Udvar-Hazy Center.


Fade to Black...


----------



## Henk (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok, thanks guys. I must say that the NASM does have a huge collection of rare and wonderful aircraft.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2006)

BlackWolf3945 said:


> The aircraft is not on loan to the NASM... it's part of their collection. After its restoration by Dornier in 1975 the aircraft was loaned to the DM until returned to the USA in 1986. It is currently displayed at the NASM's Udvar-Hazy Center.
> 
> 
> Fade to Black...



Aha got it backwards then. 

When I was at the Udvar-Hazy Center last year it was not on display there.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 9, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Udvar-Hazy Center


Sounds very Hungarian...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes he is a Hungarian immigrant and he is Chairman and CEO of Lease Finance Corporation (ILFC), which is one of the two largest aircraft lessors in the world. He is also the 83rd riches man in the world worth 3.1 Billion dollars.

The center is named after him because he gave the National Air and Space Museum a $65 million grant that allowed to them to build it.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 9, 2006)

Cool! What's CEO though?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2006)

Chief Executive Officer


----------



## Pisis (Oct 9, 2006)

Ah. Thx. Oh.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 3, 2006)

Could this be intended to be a fantasied one about what it could have looked like in full scale service? Since it was in small-scale service, different squadrons might have different propellor colours for the hub depending on role and squadron and therefore it might indicate that it is a different squadron. It fits in though with what we know about the prop hub colours for the Me-109... Could the colour we know on it represent an aircraft undergoing a wider scale service trial of 90 aircraft under active service?


----------



## ChrisMAg2 (Dec 4, 2006)

Absolutely NO. It's pure phantasy. It doesn't follow any standard, and there many of them.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok, wasn't sure about what standards there were. Perhaps one day ChrisMAg2 it might be good if you started up a simple education thread to educate on this subject as I'm not exactly sure on what standards are adopted for what aircraft, etc? I just thought the camo looked realistic to me.


----------



## Smokey Stover (Jan 3, 2018)

Im by no means saying the camo is accurate, but im not so quick to dismiss such paint schemes. Especially later on in the war, Germany was forced to use whatever paint was on hand and many aircrew did just go ahead and create some wild patterns. Military protocol by then was not the luftwaffe's priority or concern. Most pilots were just hoping to make it through the war however they could.
Some quick examples...


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 3, 2018)

There are well known examples as you say and they are substantiated through photographic or first hand accounts. Unless a scheme can be backed up in this way then I'm afraid one would have to conclude that it's fantasy.


----------

